# Lcd Tv Mod - Cables



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

My husband and I completed the LCD tv mod with the cantilever bracket on the end of the upper cabinets. I have a dilemna...I would like the dvd player to be placed in the cutout below the original tv stand. This means I will have to cut a hole in the top of the stand for the 5 wires to pass through that go from the tv to the dvd. Any suggestions on how to make the hole not so noticeable? Wondering if someone here has done this and has possibly found a plastic trim ring of some sort. I have done internet searches for a 1-2" trim ring and can't find anything. Even thought of a thru-hull fitting for a boat...hmmm

By the way, on eBay I found a 25 foot fabric cord cover that actually fits all of the cable cords by feeding them all the way through. It's really meant to cover the chain and cord on a hanging lamp. It blends very nicely with the curtain and the wall paper. Only thing I have to do is cut a hole in the cover to allow the tv power cord to plug into the wall. Just a little interior decorating tip!

I'll post photos when I get this project completed









Thanks for any advice, I could really use itQ
Dawn


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Check the office furniture supply stores. They deal with cables in furniture all the time. You may find all you need there.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Yep. Computer desks and such have inserts that will take care of making the hole pretty. You can buy them at Staples.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Try this website.

Rockler Hardware

They have the grommets you are looking for. I have bought things from them many times. Good company to work with.

Dan


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oh you guys are GOOD!









I guess the word Grommet is what I was looking for. I'm going to call Staples right now and see what they have...if not, I will go the Rockler Hardware route. I want to get this finished tonight if possible.

Thanks again! sunny 
Dawn


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

We bought our grommet at the Home Depot.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

z-family said:


> We have our dvd player in the space your talking about and its connected to our lcd tv...we did not drill any hole on the top of the table (old tv stand) but instead drilled the hole thru the side of the cabinet next to the stand. then we ran the wires thru a hole next to the 110 plug and used one of those gromet things to make it look nice. here is a pic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Rob,

Thanks for keeping me from putting a hole someplace 
where I wouldn't want one








What a great idea! I'm going to show this to my husband right now. 
I found my grommet (in almond color I might add) at my local hardware store and this project is going to be complete this evening.

Thank you to everyone for all of your help sunny 
Dawn

Dawn


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I am still looking at upgrading my radio. The one from the factory is not very good. I came across a car stereo that would play

MP3
CD
DVD
USB - port
Sat ready

All for $300 Cdn at Future Shop. JVC and Pioneer make them.

You now can just replace your radio and not ever have to bring a dvd player. My radio is mounted right by my LCD tv. Cables would go directly in and stay at the cabinet level.

Thor


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Thor,

wow, I like the sound of that...wish I had known beforehand. I'll still check it out though.

Thanks,
Dawn


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice solution, Thor!









Should make for a very clean installation!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Thor said:


> I am still looking at upgrading my radio. The one from the factory is not very good. I came across a car stereo that would play
> 
> MP3
> CD
> ...


Thor,
My husband hated that awful radio, so he took it down and mounted our satellite receiver upside down in that same area. That cleared up the area where the tv would normally sit (although ours is mounted to the kitchen cabinet) so that I now have that counter space for something else and I can still use my fold up shelf for extra countertop space. Your radio sounds like a good idea too. We have XM Satellite Radio installed, so we didn't need the radio. Bought a small DVD/Mp3 player at Value City for $25 and that filled the rest of the bill. (My husband is an electronics freak! You should see how he mounted the stereo speakers







)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Too funny how our topic changed, but that reminds me that I have an ipod nano that is supposedly compatible with the Jensen stereo in the Outback, all I need is a stereo mini cable to plug it into the stereo. I bought the mini cable and can't figure where to plug it into the Jensen...Probably have to remove the plastic housing/mount thing to get to the plug...hmmmm

Dawn









Prevish, I'd love to see where your husband mounted speakers and what kind he went with.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Too funny how our topic changed, but that reminds me that I have an ipod nano that is supposedly compatible with the Jensen stereo in the Outback, all I need is a stereo mini cable to plug it into the stereo. I bought the mini cable and can't figure where to plug it into the Jensen...Probably have to remove the plastic housing/mount thing to get to the plug...hmmmm
> 
> Dawn
> 
> ...


See, you get the old brain working and you can figure out some great mods! I will have him take some pictures soon. It is pretty cool watching a movie with good base while sitting at the table and feeling the seats vibrate with the sound. Almost as good as the set up at home. Is this real camping?







I know Oregoncamper and some of the others will say no. I am a "girlie girl" camper. Sorry.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Nice solution, Thor!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What he said...2x


----------

